
As IPOs hit 30-year low, VCs hit tough times - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2008/09/30/BU101387M9.DTL
======
biohacker42
Every single silicon valley old timer I've spoken to, says the same thing.

There was an almost magical time when the valley was almost nothing but
computer geeks having fun, creating new stuff, and starting small businesses
that relied on profits from sales.

This dream like reality is long gone, but I wonder if it may return some day.

------
sd
Here's a question for anyone that does angel investment: How much does this
decrease in availability of VC capital and exit options affect your decision
to invest in fledgling startups?

